# New rolling dust collector built!



## EBpenguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I am a big believer in strong dust collection in my shop and with my recent move from a large shop to a new much smaller shop, my previous ducted and piped dust collection system was way to big. I'd already invested in a Jet 1100 dust collector, and added secondary filtering in my old shop by adding an Oneida Super Dust Deputy and a Wynn Environmental filter to the setup, making the system very efficient.

However, with the move, I needed to put something together that would be smaller, easily moveable, as the new shop doubles as a garage, yet still deliver filtering of small dust particles. After multiple designs and some number of reconfigurations, I hit on this design. This collector will be used for a 13" planer, a 16-32 drum sander, and a lot of chip and dust collection from my lathe projects as well as other assorted tools in the new space.

Noise transmission through the shop walls into the living space mandated a free standing unit, versus a wall fixed assembly. Putting the whole thing on wheels allows me to roll it out even to the street! I dropped the Jet Vortex drum out of the design to save space. I'm pretty pleased with the suction it delivers as well as the transportability of it around the shop!! Not much noise going out of the shop when its in use.

Be sure to also check out my Instagram site at @oceanside_woodcraft


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Gotta feel nice. This should give great performance.

How do you plan on cleaning the cartridge?


----------



## EBpenguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Kelly - yes, it is working well! Not sure I like the idea of a traveling hose for connections versus my previous hard piping, but the new shop is small, so I am hoping it will not be an issue.

To clean this, I keep an eye on the dust in the smaller bucket. If I see anything much, I slightly tap on the outside of the filter cartridge - it has an expanded metal surround. This brings down a lot of loose stuff. I then use an air hose and nozzle to sweep the outsides of the filter top to bottom, blowing the air into the filter (reverse airflow of when running) where it collects in the lower bucket. Usually does the job! If not, the filter element is held in by four screws to the framing, and if I have to, I can drop the filter out of the cart and do a more through cleaning easily.


----------

